# shipping care / appearance ?s



## asadepot (Sep 9, 2005)

I have been looking through many post dealing with shipping care. I have seen some say they ship using priority which also gives them the bag free. Are those waterproof?

Currently I am using a blank bubble waterproof envelope. These are nice because I can add my logo on it. 

Do people who use the cardboard envelope ever have any water damage reported? I am concerned about quality but would like to save a buck whenever I can.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

The priority mail envelopes are (in my opinion) the best type for shipping t-shirts. They are water proof. They are made of tyvek.


----------



## asadepot (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks jdr8271.

Those are the ones that bend easy correct? Not the cardboard ones?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Correct. They are flimsy, but very durable, and you can comfortably fit 2 shirts in there (3 for smaller sizes).


----------

